# Does Design on Both Sides affect Sales?



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

I've been wondering lately if offering shirts with design on both sides affects sales in any way. Does anyone have some thoughts and/or experience with that?

thanks
Christopher


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

honeyflip said:


> I've been wondering lately if offering shirts with design on both sides affects sales in any way. Does anyone have some thoughts and/or experience with that?


What do you mean? Like a design on the front and a company logo on the back, or...?


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

I was thinking of design on both front and back - not a company logo.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, that is too general of a question.
It would cost you more to make.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Of yourse it would affect sales. Some people would like it better, and decide to buy it. Others would be turned off by it. 

Persoanlly, I only like to have designs on the front of my shirt.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

honeyflip said:


> I was thinking of design on both front and back - not a company logo.


Thanks for clarifying that.

It probably depends on the design. It would be best if it was something clever, where the design on the back added something to the whole concept of the shirt.

But I don't know if people would pay more for it, or if they would want to buy it more just because of that feature. People are so fickle.


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks. It's more of just a general query on my part - ie., if anyone has noticed a trend that consumers view double-sided design as being more desirable/valuable than single-sided...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I did a promo shirt like that last week. I should ask my friend how people liked it and maybe I can have some feedback for you. He liked it, but it was free to him.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I imagine that it wouldn't be strong enough to be a selling point on it's own. People can and will like double-sided shirts, but they may not be willing to pay extra for them (and it will cost you more to make them). If you've got a clever idea that works on both sides and you can afford to do it, I'd say give it a try. I just wouldn't recommend trying to make that a huge selling point.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree, I don't "think" a design on both sides would factor into someone's buying decision, but at the same time, I don't have any data to back that up.

I don't know if people see a design on both sides and equate it to more of a value. Something tells methat they don't really think about it. The normal customer doesn't realize that it costs more to print on both sides, so I don't think they would value it more.

On a related note, it's possible that an "allover" type print (over the seams) might be considered a higher value in customer's minds because it is something a bit more unique that you don't see everyday.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I disagree with most responses here because nobody really has any pertinant info. Rodney stated the all over printing process which I think is very popular has a market share. Actually a very large market share for designed product. I cant do it....most cant do it......large scale printers can and they are taking their profit share from the I cant market. The winners in this market are the designers and I have no problem there. Is it popular...check your local mall...is it feasable?....check you national printer...can I afford it?..If its happenning now you are 6 months behind the curve!!!! What do you folks think?


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm. Okay. No one seems to have any hard data on it. Only guesses, but intelligent guesses are a lot better than nothing, so mucho thanks for the feedback. I'll probably steer clear of double-sided designs for now, unless a specific design absolutely demands it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually belt printing is where you need to look. Sorry to dissuade ya but price and reality take full court. Yes it can be done ...anything can be done for a price!!! double sided desings in transfers etc are easily done. I am sorry you didnt get the answer you were looking for but we are here to help. I will try to be a better resource for you so dont get impatient. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Try the double sided printing and see how it works out for you. Create to make yourself happy and then find others that have similiar taste.


----------



## VariantArt (Sep 17, 2006)

I've seen quite a few of those shirts around here in LA that sell for quite a bit of money $20+. Thats the latest trend for some of the hurley, rvca, skater/punk type shirts. For smaller companies, this will create more work since you have to print the outside, then flip the shirt inside out for the inside. Timeliness or Tedious? What's your hourly cost?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I like Oddica's take on the two sided shirt, although generally I like my backs plain:


----------



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice. That's a great design.

I suppose it really boils down to the right design. If an idea comes along that just begs for two sides, whether it's a joke or just the call of symetry (sp?), then I'll have to try it. The extra cost isn't all that onerous if the colors are limited. Pass it on to the customer...


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

so your not talking front and back type shirts?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

honeyflip said:


> If an idea comes along that just begs for two sides, whether it's a joke or just the call of symetry (sp?), then I'll have to try it. The extra cost isn't all that onerous if the colors are limited. Pass it on to the customer...


Actually, with plastisol transfers, the cost would be the same if you yield the big and smaller design using the same colors on a sheet. You would still need to press the shirt 2 times, but the transfer cost would be the same. Even if you just add your logo related to the design it adds a little more to the value of the shirt in general.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> Actually, with plastisol transfers, the cost would be the same if you yield the big and smaller design using the same colors on a sheet.


No it wouldn't. There's the increased labour costs (which you mentioned), and the fact that if you weren't using the space for the back design you could be using it for something else.

The only time the cost would be the same for you is if you are outsourcing to a fulfillment site that doesn't charge extra for two sided printing; if you're doing it yourself (and most of the time even if you're not) it will always cost you more.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Solmu said:


> No it wouldn't. There's the increased labour costs (which you mentioned), and the fact that if you weren't using the space for the back design you could be using it for something else.


yeah,  you could be using the extra space on a transfer sheet, but a lot of times peeps dont. So WE tell them, hey, why not add a design on the transfer sheet for the back of your shirts or something (like your logo at least).  

less waste of paper too.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> No it wouldn't. There's the increased labour costs (which you mentioned), and the fact that if you weren't using the space for the back design you could be using it for something else.
> 
> The only time the cost would be the same for you is if you are outsourcing to a fulfillment site that doesn't charge extra for two sided printing; if you're doing it yourself (and most of the time even if you're not) it will always cost you more.


The increased labor cost is the 10 seconds it takes to press the other side of the shirt. You wouldnt be using the extra space on a transfer sheet during printing for anything else because the print job is color and ink specific. Generally a smaller logo or design that goes with the major design in the same ink colors etc. Its called a gang sheet and is exactly the smart way to print transfers.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The increased labor cost is the 10 seconds it takes to press the other side of the shirt.


If it only takes an extra 10 seconds for you to do both sides of a shirt then every shop should have it's own David to operate their heat press 

Most people would be less than half as efficient if they had to do a little over twice as much work.



MotoskinGraphix said:


> You wouldnt be using the extra space on a transfer sheet during printing for anything else because the print job is color and ink specific.


So find something else colour and ink specific - it's not that hard.



MotoskinGraphix said:


> Its called a gang sheet and is exactly the smart way to print transfers.


...which is precisely why the sheet would already be full, and in order to fit a back design something else would have to be bumped. Costing you money. Like I said.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> The increased labor cost is the 10 seconds it takes to press the other side of the shirt. You wouldnt be using the extra space on a transfer sheet during printing for anything else because the print job is color and ink specific. Generally a smaller logo or design that goes with the major design in the same ink colors etc. Its called a gang sheet and is exactly the smart way to print transfers.


As Solmu said, that is an unrealistic estimate. It's going to take a little bit to do the extra side, and that time will absolutely add up.

Personally I hate doing two-sided prints. Double the work for only a little extra profit.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> As Solmu said, that is an unrealistic estimate. It's going to take a little bit to do the extra side, and that time will absolutely add up.
> Personally I hate doing two-sided prints. Double the work for only a little extra profit.


it's as easy as 30 seconds to print a shirt front and back. THAT I KNOW. Just did 200 shirts for a BEER brand with Front and SLEEVE (sleeve takes longer than back print) and from the time you pick up the shirt and put it down ready printed it takes 30 seconds. Ran 100 sheets, 4 up (2x 1 big + 1 small) A 2 Color design, with GLUE, got 200 total and it cost the client peanuts per design....  

we pay a girl $ 20/hr for pressing the shirts. NO Sweatshops here.  , but it is HOT.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Twinge said:


> As Solmu said, that is an unrealistic estimate. It's going to take a little bit to do the extra side, and that time will absolutely add up.
> 
> Personally I hate doing two-sided prints. Double the work for only a little extra profit.


Printing two-sided prints with heat-transfer is fast. And it DOES add value to the shirt (depending on the design). Even if it's a logo that finishes off the shirt, and makes the product look complete, it's worth doing. (As Lucy mentioned).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Fast is relative. Double any amount of time is still double that time.



T-BOT said:


> it's as easy as 30 seconds to print a shirt front and back. THAT I KNOW. Just did 200 shirts for a BEER brand with Front and SLEEVE (sleeve takes longer than back print) and from the time you pick up the shirt and put it down ready printed it takes 30 seconds.


How can you possibly print two sides in 30 seconds? I am assuming you are just ignoring the time taken in flipping the shirt over, lining up transfers, moving the shirt off the press, and putting a new one on - since 30 seconds is easily how long it would take me in press time _alone_ (~10 second press/side with plastisol, ~5 second pre-press/side).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The question really here is "does it effect sales" 

Maybe a separate topic could be "how fast does it take you to press your transfers"? Might be interesting to see how speed and timing develops over time/experience with your machines and papers.


----------

